# Yes or No:  Used Flash (Nikon SB800)



## MonicaBH (Feb 10, 2011)

There's a local camera store that has a used Nikon SB800 flash for $300.  This store seems reputable; I got my used D90 from them and they were helpful and friendly.

It's been recommended to me not to buy used flashes, although I'm not sure why.  I'd like your opinions.  

All of them.

Thanks.


----------



## SWFLA1 (Feb 10, 2011)

$300 seems a bit pricey for an SB800 (depending on HOW used it is).  You could save a little while longer and get a brand spanking new SB900.  

As far as buying used flash  - I guess like anything else, you need to make sure all functions operate the way they are supposed to operate.  The few times I've bought used flashes I've not had any issues.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 10, 2011)

It is pricey, but the SB800 is a hot item - you'd have to pay me a lot more than $300 to get one of mine!  As for buying used flashes, while I am  BIG fan of buying used gear, flashes are of those things that I tend to prefer new.  It's hard to tell how well used a flash is if the owner has been careful hasn't knocked it around.  It could be cosmetically excellent but have a hundred thousand flash cycles on it.


----------



## RJT (Feb 10, 2011)

MonicaBH said:


> There's a local camera store that has a used Nikon SB800 flash for $300.  This store seems reputable; I got my used D90 from them and they were helpful and friendly.
> 
> It's been recommended to me not to buy used flashes, although I'm not sure why.  I'd like your opinions.
> 
> ...



 They are pretty sought after , I have seen them sell for more than that.
Well , you dont know what kind of use its had...Nikon will still rebuild them me thinks , but not sure how much...the Sb 700 is a good flash ,$ 329.00 fresh in the box...I will say this , the SB700 is much more user friendly than the 800.

RJ


----------



## SWFLA1 (Feb 10, 2011)

I just took a quick look at ebay and they're going for 300 + (and I sold mine to my brother for 150 - geeesh)


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 10, 2011)

$300 is the going price on ebay; which usually has lower prices then any store.  

If it works I'd say buy it.  Strobes are usually either dead or alive, there is no middle ground.  I don't think they "wear out."


----------



## Davor (Feb 10, 2011)

That does seem a little steep on the price, i bought mine for 180$ Canadian from some college guy and claimed he bought it in 2009 and rarely used it. Although i believe him i kind of don't, the flash is in excellent cosmetic shape and fires away no problem. but as previously mentioned you never know how many flash cycles it has gone through. 

I personally wouldn't buy it, id go with either sb600 or sb700 new since they are around the same amount. You prob won't even use half the features in the sb800


----------



## RJT (Feb 10, 2011)

djacobox372 said:


> $300 is the going price on ebay; which usually has lower prices then any store.
> 
> If it works I'd say buy it.  Strobes are usually either dead or alive, there is no middle ground.  I don't think they "wear out."



I would like to have one just to add it to my strobe collection , but I keep thinking what McNally said about it when the SB900 came out...he bitched about how much easier the SB 900 is to use in comparison to it.


----------



## fokker (Feb 10, 2011)

I've owned 5 different canon flashes that were all bought used, no problems with any of them including the two that I still have and use on an almost daily basis.


----------



## MonicaBH (Feb 11, 2011)

I emailed the shop and their response was that they have 3 used SB800s in stock, all in wonderful condition and with a 3 month warranty.

Decisions...


----------

